
David Beckham speaks 9 languages using AI video synthesis - Stjerrild
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiiSAvKJIHo
======
stuqqq
The mandarin part is in a female voice. Making a voice that doesn’t sound like
him using AI seems to be a overkill. They could have used dubbers.

